# You & Your Maltese



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So what do you enjoy doing the most, together with your maltese?

Personally, I love going active with the malts. Anything that includes going active. Now that Summer time is over, the weather is cooling down. That said, outdoors activities are nice to do. With my malts, I love to do a lot. 

Today, Crystal and I got back to roller blading (I roller blade, she runs by my bside). She looooooves to Run by my side. We go with no leash. She is, naturally, glued to me. No way anything will distract her. All her focus is to have a blast running by my side, and only my side :wub: no where else. She simply makes an awesome roller blading buddy:wub: we had a blast roller blading. I could not help it but smile each time I looked at her next to me, enjoying going outdoors again. Looking forward to more roller blading days with my girl :wub: she simply is the best :wub: i gotta take a video of her in our next roller blading day so that u can see how much she enjoys it. Now i would very much like to have snowy along when roller blading (he enjoys zooming too), but the thing is , there can be something that can grab his attention and make him leave my side, so he stays. I save other activities with this monster. 

What about you? What sort of stuff do you enjoy doing with your malt? Now that Winter season is approaching, is there certain things you like to do with the malts during this season? 

Share along if you had the time


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kat, I love how active you and your babies are together! I wish I lived in an area where there was more to do with my girls. Both of my babies LOVE to go bike riding. I have a little cart (for kids) that attaches to the back of my bike. It has a big fluffy pillow inside and zips up but has mesh and plastic windows for them to see out. Unfortunately the road that we live on is not bike friendly . Too many people driving way too fast and there is no shoulder either. So we can only bike when we go camping. Other than that my girls are big into shopping!!! LOL They would ride in their stroller or shopping cart all day and shop. They take after their Mommy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, I can just see you and Crystal zooming down the streets!!

Bonnie is not very active. I think our favorite thing is 'playing lovers on the couch'. Let me explain, lol! After we get out of bed and I give her her breakfast, I lay down on the couch and she cuddles up next to me. I put my hand on her belly and she curls around it, so I'm kind of holding her up. It's heaven to me.

Our active time is generally when we play with Miss Pink, who Bonnie simply adores over all other toys!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I enjoy kayaking with Archie, but when the hurricane was coming, I put it under the house for safe keeping....now I'm too lazy to pull it out - that's where I store it for winter. :blush:

I do enjoy taking walks with the kids, actually Archie has been asking me all day to take them out - it's just about time now...I can't even make eye contact with him or he'll get the others all stirred up!!!! :w00t:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We love to go to the park,pond, soccer fields, just out and walking  I am Super excited to say that, weather permitting Rocky will be going on his first hike in 2 weeks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love walkies w/ the fluffs,we get to take our time and enjoy all the sights,sounds,smells.
I miss living in Florida,we could walk almost everyday...B)


Couch time is my other favourite time,we all sack out on the couch,I have fluffs piled all over me..it's heaven:wub:

Going bye bye,that usually involves some sort of treat...I love to watch them eat ice-cream,messy but they love it...:HistericalSmiley:

Studio time,they go out and keep me company while i work on my art. They take turns all sitting on my lap...:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter and I love to talk walks on the beach but he also loves going for adventures either to outdoor shopping malls and/or downtown areas. He likes the socialization of the stores and the people and all the attention that he gets. I love how he always sleeps so soundly on the way home - its times like that when I know he has had a great time and is content with his life.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My favourite thing is to watch Paris & Tucker wrestle up a storm!
And I love to see when Coco joins in on the chase game.
And I love to see them enjoying their toys.
And I love when they are curled up sleeping in funny position and I sneak a peak at them.
And seeing how happy they are to see me when I wake up.
I enjoy taking Coco outside to see her run around.
And I like to observe their reactions to everything.
I enjoy studying their mannerisms and predicting what they will do next.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey loves playing fetch with his toys or ball - it's one of his favorite things. He also loves going for walks and running at top speed around the backyard. 

But my favorite thing to do with Bailey is to take him out and about - outdoor malls, pet events, doggie meetups, shopping at pet-friendly stores, restaurants, the local pet boutiques, etc. He enjoys it too, although he could do without the part where he has to ride in the car!

Oh I forgot about my most favorite thing - and that's cuddling with Bailey. He is such a snuggly dog, I LOVE it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey loves playing fetch with his toys or ball - it's one of his favorite things. He also loves going for walks and running at top speed around the backyard.
> 
> But my favorite thing to do with Bailey is to take him out and about - outdoor malls, pet events, doggie meetups, shopping at pet-friendly stores, restaurants, the local pet boutiques, etc. He enjoys it too, although he could do without the part where he has to ride in the car!
> 
> _*Oh I forgot about my most favorite thing - and that's cuddling with Bailey. He is such a snuggly dog, I LOVE it!*_


Your Bailey looks so soft & cuddly! :wub:
You can tell in his siggie pic.
My Coco has some great curl to her hair (she is a Maltese mix of Bichon and maybe Poodle) and her little curls are super soft! I love it! As we looked after my Aunt's toy Poodle for a a few years when I was young, and it left such an impression on my young heart.
Bailey seems like he'd be such a great sport at the social events! 
Sometimes I wish all of mine would one day be like that :blush: but I have to accept their limits for now.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Of course I love taking nice walks with Diamond, but my favourite thing is Diamond cuddles! Every morning she comes up on the bed and she'll curl up right against me and let me and let me hold her like a teddy bear.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, I can't wait for the video!! 

Rocky loves his walks around the park with the beautiful lakes and grass he gets to run around without the leash for a few minutes. He gets to see all his little doggie friends. We haven't been walking because of the heat, but the last few nights have been so nice, I started walking with him again. He prances down the street! Everyone comments on his prance.:HistericalSmiley:

He loves to play tug of war...that could go on for hours if we allowed it. He also loves to lay beside me on the couch and cuddle. I enjoy kissing him and tickling his belly.:wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I really love taking Tiffany out with me. There are a lot of dog friendly shops and restaurants with dog-friendly patios around where I live. I'm pretty sure that she knows how to find the local dog boutique whenever we're in the area. When we get close to it, she gets all excited and drags me to the door. :HistericalSmiley:

I like to go to the dog park with her. I go to one that has a small dog section, so all the dogs are around Tiffany's size. She's not really interested in the other dogs, but I like to run and let her chase me off leash. It's so funny seeing her run through the grass, she leaps and hops like a bunny. Tiffany also likes to jump in random people's laps and cuddle with them at the dog park. :blush:

I like to play fetch with her inside. For some reason, she has no interest in fetching the exact same toys if we're outside. The funniest is when she's shaking her toy, and it gets loose and she accidentally throws it across the room.

And of course, cuddle time!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> I really love taking Tiffany out with me. There are a lot of dog friendly shops and restaurants with dog-friendly patios around where I live. I'm pretty sure that she knows how to find the local dog boutique whenever we're in the area. When we get close to it, she gets all excited and drags me to the door. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I like to go to the dog park with her. I go to one that has a small dog section, so all the dogs are around Tiffany's size. She's not really interested in the other dogs, but I like to run and let her chase me off leash. It's so funny seeing her run through the grass, she leaps and hops like a bunny. Tiffany also likes to jump in random people's laps and cuddle with them at the dog park. :blush:
> 
> ...


How funny, Bailey does that too...he goes crazy over his toys in the house and can play fetch for hours...but outside he has zero interest in even his squeaky tennis balls! We have a huge backyard so he just runs and runs and barks at the neighbors dogs through the fence :huh:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Kat, I love how active you and your babies are together! I wish I lived in an area where there was more to do with my girls. Both of my babies LOVE to go bike riding. I have a little cart (for kids) that attaches to the back of my bike. It has a big fluffy pillow inside and zips up but has mesh and plastic windows for them to see out. Unfortunately the road that we live on is not bike friendly . Too many people driving way too fast and there is no shoulder either. So we can only bike when we go camping. Other than that my girls are big into shopping!!! LOL They would ride in their stroller or shopping cart all day and shop. They take after their Mommy


Girls gotta love shopping  i bet that B&S help mommy choose what to get ^_^... Too bad that malts are not allowed in the human shops here. However, i take them to pup related stores 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, I can just see you and Crystal zooming down the streets!!
> 
> Bonnie is not very active. I think our favorite thing is 'playing lovers on the couch'. Let me explain, lol! After we get out of bed and I give her her breakfast, I lay down on the couch and she cuddles up next to me. I put my hand on her belly and she curls around it, so I'm kind of holding her up. It's heaven to me.
> 
> Our active time is generally when we play with Miss Pink, who Bonnie simply adores over all other toys!


Awwwwwwwh gotta love sweetie Bonnie cuddle time :tender::wub2:

And i am so very happy to know that she loves miss pink :wub: because we love this sweetie pie so much :wub:



The A Team said:


> I enjoy kayaking with Archie, but when the hurricane was coming, I put it under the house for safe keeping....now I'm too lazy to pull it out - that's where I store it for winter. :blush:
> 
> I do enjoy taking walks with the kids, actually Archie has been asking me all day to take them out - it's just about time now...I can't even make eye contact with him or he'll get the others all stirred up!!!! :w00t:


Gotta love kayaking with Archie pictures  

I tried kayakaing this year with friends, but did not bring the malts along yet, so maybe that I can add for things to do with them as well


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> We love to go to the park,pond, soccer fields, just out and walking  I am Super excited to say that, weather permitting *Rocky will be going on his first hike in 2 weeks*!


You gotta take some fun photos to share  I bet that he is gonna love it 



michellerobison said:


> I love walkies w/ the fluffs,we get to take our time and enjoy all the sights,sounds,smells.
> I miss living in Florida,we could walk almost everyday...B)
> 
> 
> ...


Awwh i just pictured the fluffs piled all over :wub: sure sounds like fluff heaven :wub:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter and I love to talk walks on the beach but he also loves going for adventures either to outdoor shopping malls and/or downtown areas. He likes the socialization of the stores and the people and all the attention that he gets. I love how he always sleeps so soundly on the way home - *its times like that when I know he has had a great time and is content with his life.*


@words in Bold - gotta agree :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Canada said:


> My favourite thing is to watch Paris & Tucker wrestle up a storm!
> And I love to see when Coco joins in on the chase game.
> And I love to see them enjoying their toys.
> And I love when they are curled up sleeping in funny position and I sneak a peak at them.
> ...


Oh I LOVE to observe the malts too. Sometimes, i will just sit quietly and observe! 



Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey loves playing fetch with his toys or ball - it's one of his favorite things. He also loves going for walks and running at top speed around the backyard.
> 
> But my favorite thing to do with Bailey is to take him out and about - outdoor malls, pet events, doggie meetups, shopping at pet-friendly stores, restaurants, the local pet boutiques, etc. He enjoys it too, although he could do without the part where he has to ride in the car!
> 
> Oh I forgot about my most favorite thing - and that's cuddling with Bailey. He is such a snuggly dog, I LOVE it!


I agree, Bailey does look snuggly :wub: 



DiamondsDad said:


> Of course I love taking nice walks with Diamond, but my favourite thing is Diamond cuddles! Every morning she comes up on the bed and she'll curl up right against me and let me and let me hold her like a teddy bear.


Crystal is better at being a snuggly teddy bear :wub: than Snowy is, but he also enjoys snuggle time(for shorter periods if u compare him to crystal).



Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, I can't wait for the video!!
> 
> Rocky loves his walks around the park with the beautiful lakes and grass he gets to run around without the leash for a few minutes. He gets to see all his little doggie friends. We haven't been walking because of the heat, but the last few nights have been so nice, I started walking with him again. He prances down the street! Everyone comments on his prance.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> He loves to play tug of war...that could go on for hours if we allowed it. He also loves to lay beside me on the couch and cuddle. I enjoy kissing him and tickling his belly.:wub:


I could just picture the rockstar's prance :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> I really love taking Tiffany out with me. There are a lot of dog friendly shops and restaurants with dog-friendly patios around where I live. I'm pretty sure that she knows how to find the local dog boutique whenever we're in the area. When we get close to it, she gets all excited and drags me to the door. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I like to go to the dog park with her. I go to one that has a small dog section, so all the dogs are around Tiffany's size. She's not really interested in the other dogs, but I like to run and let her chase me off leash. It's so funny seeing her run through the grass, she leaps and hops like a bunny. Tiffany also likes to jump in random people's laps and cuddle with them at the dog park. :blush:
> 
> ...



Adorable Tiffany sure sounds like she is enjoying life with mommy :wub:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

My girls know the words "walk" and "grandpa" and saying them together gets them beyond excited. They just love going for long walks with me and my dad. I live in the country next to my parents, so my dad comes along frequently and the dogs almost seem to get high sniffing all the animal tracks, pee and poop. lol. It just seems to be the ultimate stimulation for them.

Zora tries to mark her presence on top of every pee or animal track she comes across until nothing is coming out anymore... but she'll squat and give a little push anyway. That always makes me laugh. During those walks she also does this thing where she squats and pees (or tries to) while she continues to waddle walk. I guess there are more important things to do!

Tiff really seems to get in the zone on those walks and if I say her name, she'll look at me like "omg, where did you come from?!" and wag her tail. But she'll only give me a second or two of attention. lol

In the winter, I've taken my dogs cross country skiing with me and my dad around our properties. My parents have around 100 acres and my dad has put in so many trails for cross country skiing over the last few years. It's a lot of fun for all of us and a great way for the dogs to get some good exercise in the winter.

Unfortunately people don't obey leash laws much around here and last time we were skiing with the dogs we were charged by a couple large dogs (yes, on my parents' property). It was disturbing as it was hard to get close enough to my dogs to pick them up fast without smacking them with my skis/poles though they were right beside me. So I don't think I'll do that anymore, but it was a lot of fun until that incident. 

I did take Zora in my coat while I skied once because it's roomy and belted at the waist, so I just unzip it enough that she can stick her head out and she huffs all the smells in. It's nowhere near as fun or healthy for her as if she was on the ground, but I enjoy having her with me. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My all time favorite hobby is sleeping. Luckily, my girls are the same. Fallon is my snuggler, presses right up against me. Ahh, the best feeling. Darla sleeps right next to my face, she snores like her Daddy. LOL Crisse curls up at the bottom of the bed, always on guard. If Steve goes to put his arm around me while sleeping, I'm like "get off me I can't breathe." LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Aarianne said:


> In the winter, I've taken my dogs cross country skiing with me and my dad around our properties. My parents have around 100 acres and my dad has put in so many trails for cross country skiing over the last few years. It's a lot of fun for all of us and a great way for the dogs to get some good exercise in the winter.
> 
> Unfortunately people don't obey leash laws much around here and last time we were skiing with the dogs we were charged by a couple large dogs (yes, on my parents' property). It was disturbing as it was hard to get close enough to my dogs to pick them up fast without smacking them with my skis/poles though they were right beside me. So I don't think I'll do that anymore, but it was a lot of fun until that incident.


I can imagine the fun that you guys have with the pups  Reading what you posted about the good times that you have with the pups made me smile ^_^

yes!! around the snow, it is a good energy releaser and fun ^_^
The malts love it when you take them to a skiing area. They actually love the snow more than the activity of running side by side to a skiing human lol (I guess it's because their mommy isn't into skiing), but we still have a run in the snow. Crystal LOOOOOVES the snow tube ride. Let me see if I can find that photo that I took of them during our snow visit. 

oh I am sure it was annoying to have unleashed dogs charge at the smaller ones. It happened twice with me and Snowy(on his leash). So annoying.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> My all time favorite hobby is sleeping. Luckily, my girls are the same. Fallon is my snuggler, presses right up against me. Ahh, the best feeling. Darla sleeps right next to my face, she snores like her Daddy. LOL Crisse curls up at the bottom of the bed, always on guard. If Steve goes to put his arm around me while sleeping, I'm like "get off me I can't breathe." LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxox


Kerry, I love your sense of humor LOL

and yes, these little ones are also good at snuggling :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

@Aarianne - I found one picture of the tube that Crystal enjoyed being on (on me) as we slid all the way down. Here are the malts before the sliding part started. Wish I had the video to show the girl in action. Snowy liked it, but Crystal LOVED it. Snowy was more into going nuts in the snow where as Crystal liked being on it with you while sliding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Kat. I love that shot of S&C in the snow tube.:wub::wub: So cute. I'm not that adventurous with Tyler. When Aarianne mentioned cross country skiing I was thinking it would be so cool but I can also see how scary it would be if large dogs came and the skis are so awkward that it would be hard to get to our little ones. Plus I'd probably fall over and kill myself. :w00t:

I like going to the park with Tyler and Jim when we picnic and do all our people and dog watching along the Hudson River. We all have such a good time. But I also love when Tyler goes to look for his girlfriends in our hallway floor of our co-op. They find each other and tear down the hall to each other at full speed and play with each other having such a great time. Tyler loves it and always listens for our neighbors so he can find Lucy (Havanese), Betsy (Skye Terrier), Abbey (Bichon) or Leila (French bulldog). They really love each other so much and it makes all of us so happy and it's a great, safe workout.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I know that this thread is from September, but just added one new activity for the year with the malts. 

Now that the weather is even MORE beautiful to do tones of outdoor activities, I've taken the malts jogging with me, along the shore. There is a long track made with the flooring so fitting for working out. The malts simply love to join along


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh, Kat. I love that shot of S&C in the snow tube.:wub::wub: So cute. I'm not that adventurous with Tyler. When Aarianne mentioned cross country skiing I was thinking it would be so cool but I can also see how scary it would be if large dogs came and the skis are so awkward that it would be hard to get to our little ones. Plus I'd probably fall over and kill myself. :w00t:
> 
> *I like going to the park with Tyler and Jim when we picnic and do all our people and dog watching along the Hudson River. We all have such a good time. * But I also love when Tyler goes to look for his girlfriends in our hallway floor of our co-op. They find each other and tear down the hall to each other at full speed and play with each other having such a great time. Tyler loves it and always listens for our neighbors so he can find Lucy (Havanese), Betsy (Skye Terrier), Abbey (Bichon) or Leila (French bulldog). They really love each other so much and it makes all of us so happy and it's a great, safe workout.


awwh Sue, sounds so relaxing and awesome what you do with Jim & Tyler  
yeah. not cool when big dogs come towards our little ones. But I blame it on their owners for leaving them loose :angry:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my, the list is endless. Playing with my babies, watching them play with each other, but mostly when I happen to be gone for 5 minutes, and get the most loving greeting and hugs and kisses from all 3. Priceless. Also, just like Kerry, bedtime is the most special, I can not sleep unless, Mia is across my chest, Leo is laying next to me snoring, and Ana is laying on my belly. Is that heaven or what?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I love every minute I'm with Zooey. She is staying with my aunt for a few weeks so the rest of the family can vacation and I'm missing her terribly already (it's been less than a day!). I love playing fetch with her with her favorite toys, taking her on walks (her favorite place is the beach), having her curled up in my lap while I'm on the computer or watching TV, and of course sleeping right next to her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't recall seeing this in Sept so glad it's been brought 'forward" !

I love to walk with Naddie and also taking her out to where other doggie events are being held..she just loves it so much. Quincy is not a lover of walks ( have a stroller for the lazy little guy :blush

I really really love snuggle time... a nasty rainy/snowy day... grab a book and have my babies snuggled up next to me brings 'sunshine':tender: into a dreary day!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Both of mine are cuddlers and I love that....Paislee is always by my head and Rustee right next to me like a pillow on the side and I love lazy days where we have nowhere to go and we just lay and go play outside (not too much now because Paislee shivers the instant we go outside so sometime Rustee gets to go alone)...I also like Cristine love when I come home and they jump up and down....Rustee gets all four paws off the ground its hilarious! We love going out and about together too.....I wish we could be more active like you Kat! We could all use it...I don't even know what would happen if I went roller blading much less with the fluffs running along! haha


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Bubbly loves to go for walks! We go several short ones on my days off, and two long ones on the days I work. He also loves going to see Grandma & Grandpa, and their furbaby Buddy (see pic at the bottom of the post)... Grandma has a BIG yard in the country, with lots to smell, and plenty of room to play tag.

He loves car rides, and just going outside and sitting when the weather cooperates. The hot water in our motorhome doesn't work right now, so he even goes with me to the park showers... loves to sit and bark at the heater while Mama gets clean.

Funny enough, he also likes to sit on the bed in the kitchen (home sweet home!) and bark at himself in the mirror while I clean or putter about on the computer.

And for the first time today, he went to my old work and we visited my Grandma and he played with the nurses and residents for a few minutes while I chatted. I think we'll be visiting there more often... may get him certified through Furry Friends to be a therapy dog when he's in better shape.

Cuddling & sleeping are definitely his two favorite things though.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love going outside with my fluffs and watching them run around and explore. I love having them outside with me while I do gardening. The other day I took them out and had put their coats on.ihad my camera ready to take pictures and Laurel and Violet came running around the corner and Laurel grabbed Violet by her coat and pulled it off of her!! They Velcro and I didn't have it done tight enough. I chased Laurel all around the yard trying to get the coat back! I got pics of Laurel in her coat but not Violet. We all got exercise that day. I also like to snuggle on the couch with them. Laurel is the one who likes to snuggle. UNTIL Hardy comes along and starts bugging her then it's run chase bite and play for most of the evening. Violet just looks on as if to say"how childish you two are" I love to watch them it's my entertainment!!!


----------

